# :: ECS Tuning :: !!10% Off Exclusively Through ECS On ST Coilovers 2/5 - 2/15!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

_***Starting today through February 15th we will be offering exclusive 10% off retail pricing on Audi model ST coilovers only! If you are in the market for coilovers don't miss your opportunity to save!***_

Changing the suspension setup on a refined German car often times feels like meddling with perfection. With an advanced, highly wrought coilover system, you can be confident your addition is a reliable improvement. 

ST coilovers by KW are made of high grade, galvanized steel, and come with a 5 year limited warranty.

Utilizing engineering tailored specifically to your Audi, ST X full height adjustability and preset damping provide the perfect balance between performance and ride comfort.


*ST X - Smart Technology; Street Tough*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Only 5 days left to save!!*










Jason


----------

